# Yaby cosmetics swatches



## Ikara (Jul 3, 2008)

Yaby best of both worlds palette 

(Mac quad and single shadow for reference)







(pics taken from the right side of the palette, top right corner)
pearl paints






(bottom right corner, pearl paints)





(shadows)






















swatches on skin with no base, I'm sorry they are super tiny (so no, I'm not a hairy monster hehehe)

here at the top you can see the light brown, you can't from the pic taken looking straight on top of it as it is really close to my skin color

MUCH more vibrant in person


----------



## illnation (Feb 12, 2010)

In the above photo:
(Top, right to left): ES472 (so navy), ES611 (carbon paper), ES600, ES125, ES553. (Second Row, right to left): ES580, ES448 (Gremoline), Empty, PP011, ES296 (So Vein), ES317, ES041, ES631, PP056, Empty.

ES = eyeshadow, PP = Pearl Paint.
All ES are matte finish.






]

Hopefully this helps someone. The pictures on the Yaby website are not helpful at all. This order was from Camera Ready Cosmetics. Their swatches were better but still not great either.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 2, 2010)

So I decided to try out some Yaby shadows, and when I opened up my  package, these little things fell out. I know ppl compare them to a dime  etc, but I figured seeing them next to some pans we're used to seeing  would help.

Yaby vs MUFE
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p...5/IMG_4126.jpg

Yaby vs MAC
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p...5/IMG_4124.jpg

Clockwise from left
NYX, MUFE, LA Colors, Yaby, MAC
http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p...5/IMG_4120.jpg


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 25, 2010)

My first swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taken on NW15 skin in sunlight. 





L-R: Midnight Blue - pp001, Pink Tourmaline - pp005, Tangerine Mist - pp008, Tropical Ocean - pp009




L-R: Lavender Snow - pp017, Baby Sapphire - pp024, Lemonade - pp029, Eggplant - pp047




L-R: Persimmon - pp053, Baby Duckie - pp054, Mermaid Blue - pp070, Psychedelic Caterpillar - pp071




L-R: Emerald Dragon - pp011, Frosted Rose - pp012, Pink Diamond - pp013, Antique - pp019




L-R: Baby Grass - pp031, Purple Iris - pp049, Dragon Fruit - pp056, Geranium - pp60




L-R: (Geranium at the side), Violet Crystal - pp064, Butterfly Blue - pp066


----------

